# Case 584 air cleaner restriction light



## rxwoodfarm (Dec 13, 2013)

Hi
My Case HI model 584 operates normally for 10 minutes then the restricted air cleaner dash light comes on. I have changed the air filter element and when the problem persisted, I changed the air cleaner safety element. That didn't fix the problem either. Is there a sensor I need to look at? Anyone had this problem?
Thanks Ed


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Not sure about Case, but on my IH 1066 and 766, there is a sensor screwed into the air intake just downstream of the air filter that measures the vacuum/pressure in the air intake tube after the filter. If there is a strong enough vacuum, it activates the dial on the dash that tells me the filter is plugged. I'd check for a sensor and also check the wiring to be sure you don't have a bad connection. Most of the time a sensor like that is actually a ground switch, so when it activates, it grounds the light/gauge/etc and lets it light up. If there is one wire coming off a sensor on the air intake, try jumping it to a good ground and see if the light comes on (with the key in the on position). If it does, then the sensor is probably at fault.


----------

